# Fannn Fawns



## Dusty Roads (Jul 5, 2014)

Haven't seen a single fawn yet 5JULY14-way off the mark!
 It's time for coyote bounties.


----------



## jimb4306 (Jul 5, 2014)

*I seen one today*

On my camera. Coyote had a fawn in its mouth heading home for a lil breakfast. Gonna try to upload photo


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 10, 2014)

I live in Dawson co. and still got pregnant does. And the racks seem to be 3 weeks or so behind the norm. Has anyone else notice the same?????


----------



## Phat Matt (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got back now, and you are correct when you stated 3 week behind. I have about 75 pic and there are short from my in town property. "ATL"


----------



## Phat Matt (Jul 10, 2014)

Dade county sorry I did not make that very clear.


----------



## waddler (Jul 18, 2014)

For the first time I am convinced the Coyotes are a serious threat to deer here in Bogart. I had a doe trailing fawns seek refuge in my abandoned chickenhouse. She had "chew" like wounds on her left front underneath leg and deep wound to brisket. Could not walk. I went for my gun to dispatch her and when i got back she was dead.

I drug her carcass a good mile away and left it. Three days later it was entirely consumed. The fawns were still in the area four days ago. They are spotted still and seem healthy enough, however how much chance will they have if their grown mother became a victim?

To be entirely fair, I do not know if the doe had been injured before the Coyotes got to her.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jul 24, 2014)

*Fawns*

Seeing just a few fawns this past 10 days-that's it.
General deer sightings is way off.


----------



## jetblasted (Aug 27, 2014)

We've got an old family cabin off Loving Rd., and my last two trips up there we've seen lots of deer. This past weekend, and three weeks prior. Headed up again this coming weekend, and looking fwd to seeing more. Sometime in the last 6 weeks, we've had a bear on site, as two large dead pine trees were knocked over right in front of the cabin and clawed apart and knawed on, too. Plus, piles of scat seen, too. I'm looking fwd to the upcoming season.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 28, 2014)

jetblasted said:


> We've got an old family cabin off Loving Rd., and my last two trips up there we've seen lots of deer. This past weekend, and three weeks prior. Headed up again this coming weekend, and looking fwd to seeing more. Sometime in the last 6 weeks, we've had a bear on site, as two large dead pine trees were knocked over right in front of the cabin and clawed apart and knawed on, too. Plus, piles of scat seen, too. I'm looking fwd to the upcoming season.



Looks like a camera in that tree, if you dropped it would the tree had to come down, or did you stuff it first?? It was killing me I had to ask


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 16, 2014)

*Pitiful deer sightings*

Very poor deer sightings.
 I'm in the woods most every evening hoping to chance upon some Coyotes....been hearing them yelp about 30mins to sundown.....gonna try a siren to locate them later this week played through my cell into my portable boom box .....maybe I can surprise them.
 Not seen a single deer in weeks-very few tracks.
Pitiful


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 19, 2014)

On page 22 in regs jan 6 public meeting for 2015 - 2017 hunting regs jan 6 2015 blue ridge Emc 875 Main Street east young Harris ga 30582 all mountain hunters need to show up for this I would love for 3 to 4 hundred to show up and grip about lots of issues we have up here in the mountain deer heard it might do us some good if lots show up heck with calling them they get smart fast bait all the biggest treble hooks you can buy with Parachute rope fix it in a stout tree dangling were they have to jump a little of ground and when caught all that is touching on ground is there back legs use raw chicken legs scrap turkey meat with feathers on it scrap deer parts rabbit scraps you get the picture never tried it but heard it works pretty good


----------



## AJLBucks (Sep 24, 2014)

I was having the same problem at my place in walker county. Deer sightings in the last year have really gone down but coyote sightings and sign have increased. I contacted a local trapper. He trapped 8 in 5 days. All adult coyotes, 6 were black. Still seeing droppings on my driveway but also starting to see deer come out in the fields.


----------

